# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  MRI report says Torn ACL, Torn Cartlidge and a Fracture...

## BarTender

NO pain at all?
why is this, and i can run, is this wierd>?
everyone complains of pain but i got none.

i get pain from both legs, knees i mean when i stand or walk around for heaps long and the obvious because of my injury if i bend the knee too much; caused by the cartlidge tear, but i can run, but i can run!!!

tell you the truth im scared!

i got the before and after shots of my legs, my right leg has lost dramatic size on it from the injury

----------


## Doc.Sust

are you set for surgery to repair the acl yet?

----------


## max2extreme

bartender, my first ACL tear hurt like a mofo! And the stupid Dr. I first saw said it was just a sprain (i got to the emergency clinic about 5 mins before they closed, i was really pissed). After 3 weeks of not being able to walk, I went to another doctor and he said without a doubt it was torn acl, even before the MRI. A year later, I tore my other ACL, it hurt when I did it, but after a day it didn't hurt. You actually dont *have* to get surgery. You can live without it, but you wont be able to do sports. Well, a friend of mine did not have surgery and hes actually playin basketball now, so its not impossible, but if you have insurance, id say just get the surgery. Im glad I did.

----------


## l2elapse

without surgery you can run, you just wont be able to cut at all

----------

